# I am so gutted! 😭



## Snazzycazzy (Nov 20, 2016)

My girl lola died yesterday evening in my arms! She was a year and half. She was so poorly I held her nearly all day yesterday as she refused to go back in her cage n just wanted cuddles with me! I am so gutted she was on metacam and baytril and I tried my best to save her...But sadly she passed at 20 past 5! I'm soo gutted right now 


----------



## Topple (Jan 11, 2018)

I am so sorry 

It sounds like you were doing everything you could do, but sometimes, life has other plans. I shed a few tears for your girl - it's hard to look at that photo and stay stoic. Pretty lady!

RIP Lola. I hope you are happy and busy building nests and foraging for top-level treats in your next life <3


----------



## Snazzycazzy (Nov 20, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## Snazzycazzy (Nov 20, 2016)

Thank you! she was such the most beautiful gentle soul I've ever ever had and I do feel blessed she wanted her last moments with me  I'm going to miss her like crazy  and im sure she will be foraging for her favourite cooked pasta and peas up there. Thank you again for your kind words 💜


----------



## morsel (Feb 10, 2017)

I'm sorry too, It's the worst. I just lost my old man the night before last and was up with him all night as well until he went while petting his little head. It's very hard thing to go through when you love a little creature so much, but as I sit here and weep for my boy, like you, I was with him and comforted him until the end.

You were there and showed her how much you cared for her all the way through, that's huge that you got to do that and she didn't die in the cage or alone... ♥


----------



## Snazzycazzy (Nov 20, 2016)

morsel said:


> I'm sorry too, It's the worst. I just lost my old man the night before last and was up with him all night as well until he went while petting his little head. It's very hard thing to go through when you love a little creature so much, but as I sit here and weep for my boy, like you, I was with him and comforted him until the end.You were there and showed her how much you cared for her all the way through, that's huge that you got to do that and she didn't die in the cage or alone... ♥


 Thank you! 💜 I am also so sorry to here of furbaby too! How old was he? It's the most awful feeling in the world. I just can't stop thinking of her 😟 just keep trying to think she's a peace now! But I keep having flashbacks of her passing as she jumped up as she passed it was horrendous 😭


----------



## morsel (Feb 10, 2017)

Snazzycazzy said:


> Thank you!  I am also so sorry to here of furbaby too! How old was he? It's the most awful feeling in the world. I just can't stop thinking of her  just keep trying to think she's a peace now! But I keep having flashbacks of her passing as she jumped up as she passed it was horrendous 


So my boy was old as the hills, he was 4 years old, so he had a long life, but he was really falling apart the last several months, it was like he was in rattie hospice. He lost the use of his rear legs about six months ago which is common in old male rats, but whatever, he was still good and was trucking around. As he got more feeble as he got older, he was starting to not be able to hold up his front end either, so he needed to be bathed twice a day and food be put in front of him to eat, he could still scoot around on his side and he ate like a horse until the last day of his life. I would have put him down earlier, but it just didn't seem right with him still enjoying eating and LOVING to be with me and held and chattering away... and he was so cute, he would just fall asleep at times for no reason. So I couldn't do it, even asked out vet and she didn't think I should if I didn't mind the care.

So yes, I know exactly what you are talking about, so hard to watch them go as close as you get with them, I too am still traumatized from the moment of his passing. The way he just stared directly at me with the widest eyes, won't go into detail about it, but it was really rough, the vision keeps running through my mind as well, not fun. But yes, at least their suffering is over...

Again, so sorry to you, but I'm right there with you...


----------



## Snazzycazzy (Nov 20, 2016)

Oh wow! 4 is a grand old age! Sounds like you gave him the most amazing care and sounds like he loved you a lot!  we also did have very similar experiences as lola was also eating right up until the day before she passed. I also took her to the vet n the vet tried his best to save her. She was meant to have an op to remove tumours on the Wednesday (the day she passed) but unfortunately got really poorly just hrs before so it was cancelled n she was given antibiotics and pain relief instead and yes let's take comfort that they are both at peace and over the rainbow bridge playing with all the other furbaby  sending you my love n thinking of you at this time!


----------

